# Invitation to Carpintería Digital (Digital Woodworking) multimedia library.



## Loopstock (Mar 6, 2013)

Hey guys! I want to extend a invitation to you.

I have started a new blog a couple of months ago where you can find a lot of woodworking specialized media,from e-books,e-zines,instructional videos,enciclopedia,diy,plans & projects,wallpapers,artistic videos and more.
The main language of the site is Spanish but the intention is to be a multilingual blog,so you can realize that there is a lot of 'english spoken' stuff waiting for you.

Feel free to visit us @ Carpintería Digital

Thanks for your time & support.

*Peace

P.S. A small gift from the Carpintería Digital staff


----------

